# Trestle table build



## Brink

I've been asked what do I make, I've been asked to post some pics. If the app behaves, I'll do both.

Generally, I build tables, followed by picture frames, beds, benches. I prefer straight lines, and like tapers, curves are not in my feel good zone.

My wife comes from a farm. One of the products they have is rough cut lumber. For years I've been getting red oak, ash, cherry and maple. I took the last of the cherry they had. As a give back, I'm building her family a cherry/red oak trestle table.



[attachment=5161]

Some of the wood.



[attachment=5162]

Mostly smoothed, figuring out the grain pattern I like.



[attachment=5163]

Oak legs and cherry feet. 



[attachment=5164]

A perfect morning, a full monkey mug, and flattening a table top with my #6


----------



## davduckman2010

Brink said:


> I've been asked what do I make, I've been asked to post some pics. If the app behaves, I'll do both.
> 
> Generally, I build tables, followed by picture frames, beds, benches. I prefer straight lines, and like tapers, curves are not in my feel good zone.
> 
> My wife comes from a farm. One of the products they have is rough cut lumber. For years I've been getting red oak, ash, cherry and maple. I took the last of the cherry they had. As a give back, I'm building her family a cherry/red oak trestle table.
> 
> looks good so far im planning one just like that. are you makeing benches for it?
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly smoothed, figuring out the grain pattern I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oak legs and cherry feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect morning, a full monkey mug, and flattening a table top with my #6


----------



## Brink

Thanks for looking. 

No benches, but maybe some chairs. They're thinking about it. That will take some time.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice stuff indeed I love build threads, so many pictures to look at and get inspired from. The table looks a little like one I did in walnut and oak, very simaler design. Thanks for sharing and keep em coming.


----------



## brown down

woodtickgreg said:


> Very nice stuff indeed I love build threads, so many pictures to look at and get inspired from. The table looks a little like one I did in walnut and oak, very simaler design. Thanks for sharing and keep em coming.



awesome i love working with hand planes, and it gets the blood flowing can't wait for the finished product


----------



## davidgiul

Brink said:


> I've been asked what do I make, I've been asked to post some pics. If the app behaves, I'll do both.
> 
> Generally, I build tables, followed by picture frames, beds, benches. I prefer straight lines, and like tapers, curves are not in my feel good zone.
> 
> My wife comes from a farm. One of the products they have is rough cut lumber. For years I've been getting red oak, ash, cherry and maple. I took the last of the cherry they had. As a give back, I'm building her family a cherry/red oak trestle table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly smoothed, figuring out the grain pattern I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oak legs and cherry feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect morning, a full monkey mug, and flattening a table top with my #6



Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.
Dave


----------



## Brink

Thanks everyone. 



[attachment=5179]

I lamed oak and cherry for the aprons. Had to, there wasn't enough clear cherry.



[attachment=5180]

There was a nice piece, 1-3/4 x7 for the stretcher.


----------



## Brink

Aprons are finished, ready to mount on the top.


----------



## Brink

Got a slow start today, worked way too much last week. It's starting to affect my game. Two nights of hoops left, then I'll get something done.

Anyho, I did get the tusk tenon cut, along with the mortises on the legs. Not a bunch for a day, but then the tenon was sawn by hand, and a majority of the mortises were chopped out.


----------



## davidgiul

Brink said:


> Got a slow start today, worked way too much last week. It's starting to affect my game. Two nights of hoops left, then I'll get something done.
> 
> Anyho, I did get the tusk tenon cut, along with the mortises on the legs. Not a bunch for a day, but then the tenon was sawn by hand, and a majority of the mortises were chopped out.


Yo Brink,
Like the pictures. Getting pretty good with the camera.


----------



## Brink

davidgiul said:


> Yo Brink,
> Like the pictures. Getting pretty good with the camera.



Thanx, I use my cheapo (free) phone. And the app has been behaving.


----------



## Brink

Here's some more... There's three tenons on each leg. The middle one will be glued in place. The outer two are draw bored and pinned in place.



[attachment=5323]

I drilled through the feet, and used the tenon to support the cut.



[attachment=5324]

Drilled just deep enough to "kiss" the tenon.



[attachment=5325]

You can see the original mark. I moved the hole closer to the cheek just a bit. The peg, when driven in will draw the joint tight. The hole's oblonged to allow for seasonal movement.


----------



## Brink

[attachment=5479]

After cutting curves on the BS, smoothing with a spoke shave.



[attachment=5480]

Getting a rough idea what it will look like.



[attachment=5481]

Just set the top on, and clamped the apron in place.


----------



## Mike1950

Very nice looking table.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I am really enjoying this build thread, it's fun to watch a project go from a pile of lumber into a finished project. Love the thick boards on the legs, I have a fondness for trestle style tables Good job on this, can't wait to see the color pop with a finish on it!


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> I am really enjoying this build thread, it's fun to watch a project go from a pile of lumber into a finished project. Love the thick boards on the legs, I have a fondness for trestle style tables Good job on this, can't wait to see the color pop with a finish on it!



Thanks, 

Color pop, ugh :( sigh...they want the table stained chestnut. :( I wish I knew that earlier, would have used all oak and saved all that cherry.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am really enjoying this build thread, it's fun to watch a project go from a pile of lumber into a finished project. Love the thick boards on the legs, I have a fondness for trestle style tables Good job on this, can't wait to see the color pop with a finish on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Color pop, ugh :( sigh...they want the table stained chestnut. :( I wish I knew that earlier, would have used all oak and saved all that cherry.
Click to expand...

Oh no say it isn't so!:cray: Man if I lived closer to you I would give you the oak to not stain the cherry! Oh well, gotta give the customer what they want I guess? Maybe finish a piece of scrap to try and convince them? I very rarely use stain,If I do it's to enhance the figure or color and not to change or obscure it, I just like the natural beauty of wood, But that's just me:i_dunno:


----------



## Mike1950

I agree about stain- but I use stain when the boss says use stain- you know how it is- I am married!!!!!!!! If they are happy with it stained that is good. I worked in a house that had a coffered ceiling in kitchen. The cabinet maker spent 2 weeks installing all of this very beautiful curly cherry. It was perfect when he got done and he went on 2 weeks vacation. He came back to find the lady of the house did not like and she had the painter paint it white. The guy had tears in his eyes-he got paid buttttt.................:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Brink

If it were mine, I'd be parking it in the sun with a coat of BLO until that nice reddish color appeared.

When they wanted it to match the '70's cabinets...heartbroke. 

But then, it ain't mine, so stain it is.


----------



## Kevin

When people think they want to stain perferctly beautiful wood, they should remember how the word "stain" is used in everyday language. It has nothing but bad connotation.

"His lewd behavior *forever stained* his character in the eyes of his peers."

"I'm sorry sir but your work ethic is *permanently stained* by the firing reflected in your work history report."

"Try our product - gets rid of those *nasty, unwanted stains* fast!"

"She was unable to go into modeling because of the *unsightly stains* on her teeth, so she became a reclusive dreg of society."

Yes if only people would remind themselves that STAINS ARE BAD they would not destroy perfectly beautiful wood. I hope this posting is not a stain on your thread Brink.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> When people think they want to stain perferctly beautiful wood, they should remember how the word "stain" is used in everyday language. It has nothing but bad connotation.
> 
> "His lewd behavior forever stained his character in the eyes of his peers."
> 
> "I'm sorry sir but your work ethic is permanently stained by the firing reflected in your work history report."
> 
> "Try our product - gets rid of those nasty, unwanted stains fast!"
> 
> "She was unable to go into modeling because of the unsightly stains on her teeth, so she became a reclusive dreg of society."
> 
> Yes if only people would remind themselves that STAINS ARE BAD they would not destroy perfectly beautiful wood. I hope this posting is not a stain on your thread Brink.



:)


----------



## davidgiul

Oh yeah Brink, when you mention stain on this forum you won't hear the end of it. I know the customer is always right. I was selling some Amazon Rosewood and potential customer asked me if paint would adhere to the purdy wood. I just looked at her and asked why?? I didn't sell any wood to her that day.
Beautiful work Brink. This what you did instead of taking the boss cycling in the mountains?
Speaking of stain. I know the big Cat likes to stain all his purdy pine that he buys at HD. He has become a master at staining pine to make it look like purdy wal-nut :davidguil:


----------



## Brink

davidgiul said:


> Oh yeah Brink, when you mention stain on this forum you won't hear the end of it. I know the customer is always right. I was selling some Amazon Rosewood and potential customer asked me if paint would adhere to the purdy wood. I just looked at her and asked why?? I didn't sell any wood to her that day.
> Beautiful work Brink. This what you did instead of taking the boss cycling in the mountains?
> Speaking of stain. I know the big Cat likes to stain all his purdy pine that he buys at HD. He has become a master at staining pine to make it look like purdy wal-nut :davidguil:



Hahaha, just got back from the mts. Great ride, great views...

Back to the chestnut lookin' cherry table tomorrow.


----------



## davidgiul

Brink said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah Brink, when you mention stain on this forum you won't hear the end of it. I know the customer is always right. I was selling some Amazon Rosewood and potential customer asked me if paint would adhere to the purdy wood. I just looked at her and asked why?? I didn't sell any wood to her that day.
> Beautiful work Brink. This what you did instead of taking the boss cycling in the mountains?
> Speaking of stain. I know the big Cat likes to stain all his purdy pine that he buys at HD. He has become a master at staining pine to make it look like purdy wal-nut :davidguil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, just got back from the mts. Great ride, great views...
Click to expand...


Is that your daughter in the foreground?


----------



## Brink

davidgiul said:


> Is that your daughter in the foreground?



Nope, but thanx, that's the ole girl.


----------



## davidgiul

Brink said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your daughter in the foreground?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but thanx, that's the ole girl.
Click to expand...


Cool


----------



## firemedic

That really is a great looking table!!! Very very nice. Nice form and curves, good proportions. 

Bet that could hold up a fat-body! lol


----------



## Brink

firemedic said:


> That really is a great looking table!!! Very very nice. Nice form and curves, good proportions.
> 
> Bet that could hold up a fat-body! lol



Always figure I'm building a bridge disguised as a table :)


----------



## drycreek

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Brink

drycreek said:


> Can't wait to see the finished product.



Thanks, I can't wait either. Been on this since January, working on it in between paying jobs. 

Just finished reviving the finish on some dinning room chairs, I asked the client to hold off on the table until this one is completed. 

Should be back to it tomorrow. :)


----------



## Brink

Back on track.



[attachment=5836]

Tapered square holes and keys.



[attachment=5837]

Long weekend coming up, should be sanding and getting ready to stain this thing.


----------



## firemedic

Looks awesome! Will the wedge be long enough to keep it tight for the 600 yrs it's going to be around?

What's the delivery date?


----------



## davidgiul

Nice work brink.


----------



## Brink

Thanks for the comments, everyone.



firemedic said:


> Looks awesome! Will the wedge be long enough to keep it tight for the 600 yrs it's going to be around?
> 
> What's the delivery date?



I think the wedge is long enough...if not, a few minutes with a file can cut back the rounded part. 600 years? This thing will be obsolete and replaced by the folding hover tables I'm conjuring up.

Delivery date, at the latest, July 5. This could be done in two weeks. Scheduling is always an issue. It's a 600 mile round trip, a couple peaks to climb before the heat sets in, etc, etc, blah, blah, blah....


----------



## Brink

Assembled, right side up for the first time.


----------



## firemedic

Man, that looks awesome! Can't wait for finish pics!


----------



## woodtickgreg

firemedic said:


> Man, that looks awesome! Can't wait for finish pics!


Me too!


----------



## Brink

firemedic said:


> Man, that looks awesome! Can't wait for finish pics!



:( chestnut stain


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> :( chestnut stain



:cray:


----------



## Brink

I know it's an abomination. 

I thought the oak legs/cherry feet and top would be a neat contrast. But the mil loves it.

Haha, I'm only going to put BLO on the maple keys. I must stand defiant.

[attachment=6108]


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> ...
> Haha, I'm only going to put BLO on the maple keys. I must stand defiant.



You're okay Brink. I'm going to ask Greg to stop bad-mouthing you. 

:lolol:


----------



## firemedic

Brink, oh pal... Whats the joinery from the stretchers to the aprons?


----------



## woodtickgreg

The stain is suttle, doesn't look to bad! Go ahead and be defiant, it's the builders right! I have enjoyed this build, thank you for posting for all of us to enjoy


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Haha, I'm only going to put BLO on the maple keys. I must stand defiant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're okay Brink. I'm going to ask Greg to stop bad-mouthing you.
> 
> :lolol:
Click to expand...

Who me? I took his side on the stain thing LOL! It's great work just the same. And right now I can't bad mouth him because my mouth is bad:sad:


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> You're okay Brink. I'm going to ask Greg to stop bad-mouthing you.
> 
> :lolol:



Him and many many others, lol.



firemedic said:


> Brink, oh pal... Whats the joinery from the stretchers to the aprons?



They're not connected. Nope, well the aprons are fastened to the top, and the stretchers are fastened to the top, so they're kinda joined, but not to each other in a direct fashion.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're okay Brink. I'm going to ask Greg to stop bad-mouthing you.
> 
> :lolol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him and many many others, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> firemedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brink, oh pal... Whats the joinery from the stretchers to the aprons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not connected. Nope, well the aprons are fastened to the top, and the stretchers are fastened to the top, so they're kinda joined, but not to each other in a direct fashion.
Click to expand...


Are you using slotted channels for expansion or sliding dovetails and whatnot? Give us something we can sink our teeth into. Gawd I hope Jimmy doesn't see this. 

:teethlaugh:


----------



## Brink

[attachment=6111]

The aprons are screwed right on down tight. I put a small countersink on the mounting face, to allow some space where that little bit of displaced wood goes when the screws thread into the top.



[attachment=6112]

The stretchers have slotted holes on the ends, screwed tight in the center. carriage bolts to fasten to the trestle legs.


----------



## davidgiul

Well done Brink. Like Greg, I have enjoyed this post.


----------



## Shop Dad

Brink, you do some mighty fine work! I really like trestle tables and this is a beaut!


----------



## firemedic

What shopdad said... MIGHTY FINE TABLE!


----------



## Brink

Legs ant the underside are stained (ick) and finished.

Time to scrape the top.


----------



## Brink

Stained, ready for finish.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nat bad at all, it's gonna look really nice with the finish. Well done!


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Nat bad at all, it's gonna look really nice with the finish. Well done!



Thanks, I'm actually tolerating the color, wouldn't stain it if it was mine, though.


----------



## Brink

Last coat of poly was brushed on last night.


----------



## Mike1950

Looks very nice Brink- Oil based or Water.


----------



## Brink

It's oil based, I've tried water based, didn't like the lack of color, grain raising, and such.


----------



## Mike1950

I agree- I asked because I wonder what color it will be when cherry darkens


----------



## firemedic

Very nice finish, Brink!


----------



## Brink

Thanks for looking in everyone, and for the nice comments.

Well it's done! You'll notice the outdoor assembly area, there's hardly enough space in my shop for a small table.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well done! It has a nice country charm to it, even though we both agree that we don't like stain on wood, especially cherry, it came out very nice, the color is nice, very subtle. I wouldn't have thought it would look so good with a stain on it


----------



## Shop Dad

Gorgeous Brink. That's something I'd love to have in my home.


----------



## Brink

Thanks for all the kind words. 

Country charm...that's good. Weekend of the 23rd we haul it up to the inlaws farm, right back where the wood was milled. The lumber got a nice 600 mile round trip.


----------



## firemedic

Again, very nice Brink... When are you gonna stop hiking to ice cream shops and build something else?


----------



## NYWoodturner

Brink - Fantastic job ! I really like the lines on that design ! I really enjoyed the thread too. I like the build threads.
Scott


----------



## Brink

firemedic said:


> Again, very nice Brink... When are you gonna stop hiking to ice cream shops and build something else?



NEVER gonna stop hiking! Ice cream, or standing on the edge is the reward...

Build something else? Like a three wheeler EV? Goldwing single carb conversion? Black walnut cookie something or other? Hmmm, where to start? But first, gotta get this table outa my shop...



NYWoodturner said:


> Brink - Fantastic job ! I really like the lines on that design ! I really enjoyed the thread too. I like the build threads.
> Scott



thanks for the nice comment.

I'll be passing by you on my way to the World Famous Roscoe Diner and delivering the table Saturday morning.


----------



## woodsmith

sweet! love the table!


----------



## Brink

woodsmith said:


> sweet! love the table!



Thanks so much.


----------



## DKMD

That's a beauty! Seeing pieces like this makes me wish I'd have stuck with furniture building a little longer... You just can't beat handcrafted, solid wood furniture!


----------



## drycreek

Beautiful table, in-laws should be very pleased.


----------



## Brink

Thanks, all.

We're actually visiting the folks this week and giving the table a good work out. So far, they're pleased. If they're happy, Momas happy, and in turn, so am I.


----------

